# Synthergine Results.....



## amateurmale (Jun 12, 2016)

I dont know if this qualifies for a free bottle or not but here are some results from a horrible oral cycle.   As you can see, the stuff was absolute poison on the liver but look what synthergine did after only one week.  Values are still high but the drop is dramatic.


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2016)

What orals were you running?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 12, 2016)

I would say email the results over to Synthetek. 

The results prove that Synthergine begins working fast to help heal the liver!


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 13, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> What orals were you running?



Superdrol....aka poison and never again.    :action-smiley-041:


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 13, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> I would say email the results over to Synthetek.
> 
> The results prove that Synthergine begins working fast to help heal the liver!



I did today and ordered another bottle while i was at it.


----------



## Sully (Jun 13, 2016)

How much and for how long? It's ridiculous how hepatotoxic that stuff is.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 13, 2016)

amateurmale said:


> Superdrol....aka poison and never again.    :action-smiley-041:





I would be interested in hearing about the run I'm considering running it myself .....was it just the sdrol or the whole stack?


----------



## kinhvrgiare (Jun 13, 2016)

//////


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 20, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> How much and for how long? It's ridiculous how hepatotoxic that stuff is.



that happened after only 10 days.....dosage was 20mgs a day


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking at those Liver values with the addition of synthergine was F'in dramatic, damn, plus you dropped the superdrol out too which helped big time.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 21, 2016)

Ive seen Synthergine improve liver values numerous times like this. I have an alcoholic friend (NO AAS USE EVER) that had some horrible numbers and within a month they were drastically cut. His own doctor couldn't believe his improvement.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 24, 2016)

This is off the topic but does anyone know what liver supports you can safely stack(?) with Synthergine (?) and in what dosages(?) I have searched for this topic and there is very little info.

Thanks Ranerjockey..


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 9, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> This is off the topic but does anyone know what liver supports you can safely stack(?) with Synthergine (?) and in what dosages(?) I have searched for this topic and there is very little info.
> 
> Thanks Ranerjockey..



You won't need to stack anything with Synthergine. If the directed dose is not lowering your liver values (we have yet to see this though) then increase the dose.

However very few people are actually testing themselves to see where they are at and 'stacking' seems to be very popular whether it be for gear or for ancillaries and supplements.

On a slightly offtopic, but still relevant note:

Within the last year we had a customer who had a severe case of pneumonia. His doctors overdosed him with a hepatoxic drug to combat it. The pneumonia got better but his liver had almost shut down and was at a 5-10% function level. He also had several operations to remove cysts from his liver all as a result of that 1 drug.

He was bedridden for 6 months, struggling to move and eating once a day etc. before we spoke to him. As soon as he told us what had happened. We had 6 bottles of Synthergine sent out to him and directed him to take 10ml twice a day.

By the end of the first 6 bottles (1 months worth at that dose) his liver function increased to over 50%. Even his doctor was asking him what had changed because their treatment for him hadn't. Yet a dramatic improvement had taken place.

Fast forward to today, he has recovered but it didn't happen overnight. It took months more after that and another 12-18 bottles of Synthergine before he stopped using it. We were just happy it was of some help... while he is convinced it saved his life. Either way a great outcome. 

This is how powerful Synthergine is. This is the first time we have posted about this story as we were hoping to get some blood tests from him and a testimonial to be able to better 'show' the effects it had as well as the incredibly dangerous condition that he was in when we first spoke to him.


----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Syntheteck, that info was helpful.  sheds more light on the power of synthergine, by which I take almost daily just as a suppliment.  again the above blood work results is truely amazing.  I would like to see some results say from an alcoholic/Hep-C  and what results would come from that kind of abuse and or damage.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 14, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> Thanks Syntheteck, that info was helpful.  sheds more light on the power of synthergine, by which I take almost daily just as a suppliment.  again the above blood work results is truely amazing.  I would like to see some results say from an alcoholic/Hep-C  and what results would come from that kind of abuse and or damage.



There is a member here by the name of 
mooseknuckles that uses Synthergine as a result of a medical 
condition outside of bodybuilding that keeps his liver values elevated. 
(i don't think it is alcohol or hep though.) He also tested the 
effectiveness of Synthergine orally vs IM by running 2 different trials 
and sets of blood work to see if one method of administration was 
better/worse than the other (they are equally effective).

In either case. Synthergine keeps his liver values in check. The cause 
of elevation would probably not make much difference. Synthergine 
will assist in lowering your values and keep your liver functioning 
optimally irrespective of the source of liver-toxicity.


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

synthergine Works well and keeps my values in check! Love the stuff


----------



## zacharykane (May 10, 2017)

I find that to be really interesting that it works equally well both IM and taken orally, and kind of a relief. 

Getting down to my last few weeks of prep, and that's when the orals usually get added in, but wanted something to help keep my liver values in check. I was alright with the prospect of this being taken IM, even though I'm starting to feel like a pin cushion, so that's good news it works equally well orally!



J4CKT said:


> There is a member here by the name of
> mooseknuckles that uses Synthergine as a result of a medical
> condition outside of bodybuilding that keeps his liver values elevated.
> (i don't think it is alcohol or hep though.) He also tested the
> ...


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

Superdrol is pretty potent stuff. Glad the synthergine helped


----------



## K1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Synthergine is the only liver support I recommend to people...Don't need anything else!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 24, 2017)

K1 said:


> Synthergine is the only liver support I recommend to people...Don't need anything else!



x2

The only other thing I like to recommend is lemon water. Totally no need to be paying out for other supplements when synthergine does everything you need. It's my favourite supplement as it helps keep me healthy and keeps my cortisol in range (pre workout addict)


----------



## odin (Oct 10, 2017)

Impressive results.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 14, 2017)

I run it year round whether on orals or not


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2017)

I run synthergine on orals and milk thistle the rest of the year.


----------

